# webbed connection in livonia?



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

webbedconnection said:


> And lots of Avery Waterfowl gear and Dog Training supplies.


If you have any connections with in this company. .Please tell them to bring back the killer weed camo pattern . .LOL..
Missed you at state park this year ..Hopefully will see you next year..


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> What nobody has mentioned his decoy collection or knowledge??????????
> Oh ya he has new stuff too!


He has an INCREDIBLE classic decoy collection!!!!!


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

natureboy2534 said:


> If you have any connections with in this company. .Please tell them to bring back the killer weed camo pattern . .LOL..
> Missed you at state park this year ..Hopefully will see you next year..


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

I asked them to bring back Killer Weed in several products! They don't listen to me. Too bad. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------

